# Frage zum Erstellen von einem ebuild - foo2zjs-20090324.ebui

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein aktuelles ebuild für foo2zjs erstellen. Ich habe sowas aber noch nie gemacht. Ich habe mir aus diesem Grund mal das alte ebuild angeschaut und verändert. Hier ist das Ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-print/foo2zjs/foo2zjs-20090324.ebuild,v0.1 2009/03/24 20:25:50 hitachi Exp $
> ...

 

So jetzt kommen meine Fragen:

1. Bei URIS sind ein paar mal Anführungszeichen und gelegentlich auch nicht. Wie sollte das richtig aussehen?

2. Wofür sind Makefile und udevfwld da?

Nachdem ich vollkommen unwissend wie ich bin in den beiden Dateien auch ein par Änderungen vorgenommen hatte (und den aktuellen Sourcecode nach /usr/portage/distfiles/foo2zjs-20090324.tar.gz kopiert hatte konnte ich mit folgendem Befehl erfolgreich emergen (ich glaube ich hatte es auch noch auf die keywords gesetzt):

```
FEATURES="-strict" emerge -v1 net-print/foo2zjs 
```

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich habe auch einen bug 263494 bei b.g.o erstellt. Wie kommt das Ding dann in den "Baum" von portage?

Ich bin wie immer dankbar für Eure Antworten und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Wofür sind Makefile und udevfwld da? 

 Das Makefile sagt welche Dateien kompiliert werden muessen und welche dann zusammengelinkt.

udevfwld weiss ich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kommt das Ding dann in den "Baum" von portage? 

 Erstmal gar nicht. Ausser ein Developer nimmt sich der Sache an, aber fuer solche "einmal" Ebuilds gibt es glaub ich kein Commit in den Portage Tree.

----------

## hitachi

Was ist ein einmal Ebuild? Was bedeutet "Commit"?

----------

## manuels

- eins das fuer eine Version erstellt wird und nicht weiter gepflegt wird.

- Commit: die Uebernahme in den Portage Tree

----------

## hitachi

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, jeden Monat mal zu schauen ob es was neues gibt und dann soweit ich das als unwissender kann was zu tippen.

----------

## manuels

so hab ich auch mal überlegt.

die anderen meinten aber, dass du erstmal stetig neue sachen liefern musst und du dann irgendwann in den ehrenwerten kreis der developer aufgenommen wirst.

----------

